# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  wynik morfologi z rozmazem, czy to moze byc bialaczka??

## Nie zarejestrowany

Morfologia (C55) 

Leukocyty                                                                     8,2   K/µl                        4,0 — 10,0 

Erytrocyty                                                                    4,91  M/µl                        3,70 — 5,10 
Hemoglobina                                                                 13,6    g/dl                         12,0 — 16,0 
Hemoglobina [mmol/l]                                                          8,41  mmol/l                      7,45 — 9,93 
Hematokryt                                                                  40,2    %                           37,0 — 47,0 

MCV                                                                         82,0    fl                          77,0 — 95,0 
MCH                                                                         27,6    pg                          27,0 — 34,0 
MCHC                                                                        33,7    g/dl                        32,0 — 36,0 
RDW                                                                  ↑      16,6    %                            11,5 — 14,0 

Płytki krwi                                                                327      K/µl                         150 — 450 
PCT                                                                           0,31  %                           0,20 — 0,50 
PDW                                                                         15,8    %                           8,0 — 18,0 
MPV                                                                           9,5   fl                          8,0 — 12,0 

Rozmaz automatyczny 
    NEU%                                                                    52,2     %                          45,0 — 70,0 
    NEU                                                                       4,30  K/µl                        2,50 — 5,00 
    LYMPH%                                                                  33,6    %                           20,0 — 45,0 
    LYMPH                                                                     2,77  K/µl                         1,50 — 3,50 
    MON%                                                             ↑      10,9    %                            1,0 — 10,0 
    MON                                                                       0,90  K/µl                        0,05 — 1,95 
    EOS%                                                                      2,6    %                           1,0 — 5,0 
    EOS                                                                       0,21  K/µl                        0,04 — 0,40 
    BASO%                                                                     0,7   %                           0,0 — 1,0 
    BASO                                                                      0,060 K/µl                        0,020 — 0,100 

Mikroskopowa ocena rozmazu krwi (C32) 
    Granulocyty obojetnochłonne podzielone                                  52      %                           45 — 78 
    Eozynocyty                                                                2     %                            1 — 5 
    Limfocyty                                                               36      %                            16 — 48 
    Monocyty                                                         ↑      10      %                           2 — 7 


podwyzszony poziom monocytow i rdv. prosze o porade...wizyta dopiero w piatek

----------


## ON ON

Witaj. Według mnie wyniki morfologi raczej nie świadczą o białaczce. Monocytow i rdv nie są tak bardzo podwyższone mogą one świadczyć np o toczącym się procesie zapalnym w organizmie. Przy białaczce najpewniej były by nieprawidłowe: leukocyty, hemoglobina. płytki krwi, krwinki czerwone i inne parametry.
Ale najpewniej wszystko rozstrzygnie się po wizycie u lekarza specjalisty hematologa czy onkologa.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam serdecznie!
Wyniki krwi są prawidłowe.
Nie diagnozuje się białaczki na podstawie wyniku badania morfologii krwi.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

